# Is this a bad idea?



## Amy (21/7/17)

I saw a clone mod and really like the look and color. It is not too expensive but don't know if it is a bad idea and it might blow up on me. What is your opinion on this? Would it be okay owning one and vaping on it now and again. This would be my first mechanical if I buy one.

http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...da-green-aluminum-1-x-18650.html#.WXH95Ih96Hs


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/7/17)

I know guys who have bought clones from here and they reckon awesome quality so no issues

Be prepared for a wait tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (21/7/17)

As long as you know what you are doing when it comes to any mech mods this should be fine


----------



## Gersh (21/7/17)

My logic is this... how much more "authentic" can a metal tube with threading actually get because let's face it it's not a complicated device. 

But that's just my opinion, others will say it's dangerous because it's a clone and others will agree with me that it's just branding that was cloned.

think about it like this... if this very same mech had a different name will you still question whether it's safer than other mechs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amy (21/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> As long as you know what you are doing when it comes to any mech mods this should be fine



I understand the concept. Know ohms law have been building coils for my vw mods for a couple of months now. So I think I would get it right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## contrid (21/7/17)

On the tube mech mods, the positive of the battery shouldn't touch the mod at all.
Technically the negative shouldn't either except for the connection point.

Bottom line is that it is not a mod that explodes, it is a battery that explodes. If your battery is in a good condition it should be fine. The positive of the battery should only touch the positive post (usually/often gold plated) pin on the atomizer and the negative runs through the rest of the atty.

About clone or authentic, I can't say but if you don't feel comfortable with it, don't do it. It's not worth risking, the 1st priority about vaping is safety, always! The fact that you created this discussion means you're unsure so you're going to keep vaping flinching and twitching wondering if it's going to pop


----------



## Amy (21/7/17)

contrid said:


> On the tube mech mods, the positive of the battery shouldn't touch the mod at all.
> Technically the negative shouldn't either except for the connection point.
> 
> Bottom line is that it is not a mod that explodes, it is a battery that explodes. If your battery is in a good condition it should be fine. The positive of the battery should only touch the positive post (usually/often gold plated) pin on the atomizer and the negative runs through the rest of the atty.
> ...



Think I would be flinching and twitching even with a HE mech in the beginning until I see I am safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## contrid (21/7/17)

Amy said:


> Think I would be flinching and twitching even with a HE mech in the beginning until I see I am safe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you don't feel comfortable, rather keep on vaping on regulated mods first, do some builds, etc.

I like mech mods but you can get some semi-mechanical mods which have protection or regulated mods with a mechanical/bypass mode to simulate the same thing, pulling current directly from the battery for a full, strong vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (21/7/17)

Amy said:


> Think I would be flinching and twitching even with a HE mech in the beginning until I see I am safe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm. I'm curious though - why do you want to use a mech?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amy (21/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hmm. I'm curious though - why do you want to use a mech?



Curiosity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (21/7/17)

Amy said:


> Curiosity


Good for you, go for it I think you will be fine.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/7/17)

Ooh, that is stunning in that green. See the atty comes with it. You should be more than fine. If you want to use another atty on it, just heed the many safety threads on here. And the battery threads. Go for it, and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (21/7/17)

Amy said:


> Curiosity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough 
Enjoy it, tell us how it goes - and be safe!


----------



## Strontium (21/7/17)

Looks a beaut. Know loads of ppl that have bought from there, it should be fine.


----------



## Amy (21/7/17)

Thanx guys will get me one planning on getting a narda clone with it and a skyclone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (21/7/17)

*Coppervape Skyline*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amy (21/7/17)

Strontium said:


> *Coppervape Skyline*



Yes that one LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/7/17)

Amy said:


> Thanx guys will get me one planning on getting a narda clone with it and a skyclone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not use any RTA or RDTA on a hybrid mod like the one you want to get, if I understand you correctly.

See this post for more information. Here is a good picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy (21/7/17)

Andre said:


> I would not use any RTA or RDTA on a hybrid mod like the one you want to get, if I understand you correctly.
> 
> See this post for more information. Here is a good picture.



Nope it is for my vw mods. Just want to order it all from the same place together. The mech will be rda exlusive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/7/17)

Amy said:


> Nope it is for my vw mods. Just want to order it all from the same place together. The mech will be rda exlusive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, good. I was not sure - and thought "better safe than sorry".


----------



## Huffapuff (21/7/17)

Buy it if you can afford it, but if the threads are dodgy and things don't fit snugly just use it as a paperweight. 

Sadly ordering from overseas is kinda like a lucky packet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (22/7/17)

Amy said:


> I saw a clone mod and really like the look and color. It is not too expensive but don't know if it is a bad idea and it might blow up on me. What is your opinion on this? Would it be okay owning one and vaping on it now and again. This would be my first mechanical if I buy one.
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...da-green-aluminum-1-x-18650.html#.WXH95Ih96Hs


Hi @Amy that looks pretty good to me although I've bought clone mechs and the weak point usually is the button. For the price of the one pictured it may be a bit better quality. And if you really like this one perhaps a replacement button is a possibility if needed,I say go for it.


----------



## kev mac (22/7/17)

Amy said:


> Nope it is for my vw mods. Just want to order it all from the same place together. The mech will be rda exlusive.
> Have you checked out the Noisey Cricket 25 V2 ? I got one and it is very good.You can really scratch that mech itch as it goes full series or semi with plenty of safety features, plus it's fairly cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy (22/7/17)

Hi did have a look at thr noisey cricket doesnt look too bad. Maybe an option if I can't bag a green goblin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (22/7/17)

Looks great! I'm newish to mechs, don't be intimidated.

Follow the list of do’s and don’ts, have working knowledge of the Law of Online Calculators and know the limits of your gear (esp CD of the battery). Once you got that sorted just follow the rules, always leave headroom and remember when in doubt leave it out - until the forum mech-heads have their say.


----------



## Amy (29/7/17)

I got me a karma kit today from vape king. The only question I have is do you use the max fully charged voltage of 4.2 to work out ohms law or the rated voltage of the battery of 3.7? I put a 0.44 ohm build in it just to be safe but it doesnt hit hard or have a lot of flavour. It takes a while to ramp up. I know ohms law and my battery limit of 20 amps but not sure what voltage to use in the calculation to keep it safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (29/7/17)

Amy said:


> I got me a karma kit today from vape king. The only question I have is do you use the max fully charged voltage of 4.2 to work out ohms law or the rated voltage of the battery of 3.7? I put a 0.44 ohm build in it just to be safe but it doesnt hit hard or have a lot of flavour. It takes a while to ramp up. I know ohms law and my battery limit of 20 amps but not sure what voltage to use in the calculation to keep it safe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually use 4V seeing as the voltage sags fairly quickly.
I use a 8 wrap 24G SS wire at 0.346 ohms and expect a 11A draw, it also takes a sec or 2 to warm up, fairly cool on the Pulse 22.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (30/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> I usually use 4V seeing as the voltage sags fairly quickly.
> I use a 8 wrap 24G SS wire at 0.346 ohms and expect a 11A draw, it also takes a sec or 2 to warm up, fairly cool on the Pulse 22.



Thank you for clearing that up for me. I have changed my build now to a 0.36 ohm that would pull just a bit more than 11 amps. I must still get comfortable with the mod. I guess that will come with time. There is something special about using a mech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cloudgeek (4/8/17)

Hi, have a look at Mooch's videos, especially the one where he is interviewed by the vaping biker on you tube.
After the info I got from there I have built much better coils.
If you are after good ramp up with decent clouds and flavour, get yourself a 22g ni80 wire by haywire and build 3mm with 8 wraps, that's how I started with my mech. I am now building slightly lower resistances, but that pushes the limits of the battery a bit so I would not recommend you go too low until you have some decent experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (8/9/17)

Don't take a chance with clone mods especially mechs there are some really good regulated clone mods like the billet box


----------



## Amy (8/9/17)

eiks _ the _vapor said:


> Don't take a chance with clone mods especially mechs there are some really good regulated clone mods like the billet box



I own an sxk billet box. Got myself a petri and a karma mech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (8/9/17)

How's the karma mech? Does it hit hard ?


----------



## Amy (8/9/17)

eiks _ the _vapor said:


> How's the karma mech? Does it hit hard ?



I would say it does if the build is right. Currently running 0.23 ohm on hb2 batts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (8/9/17)

Well I use 4 volts to calculate well if it's freshly charged


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (8/9/17)

Get the lg hb2 battery I got mine from sir vape and I can do very low builds like a 0.18


----------



## Amy (8/9/17)

eiks _ the _vapor said:


> Get the lg hb2 battery I got mine from sir vape and I can do very low builds like a 0.18



That is what I got. I just like to keep it above 0.2 to be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (8/9/17)

The build u have now the 0.44 is only gona take about 9amps


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (8/9/17)

Oh well then u save if u have those batteries but yea just build above .2 to be safe


----------



## stevie g (8/9/17)

Voltage droop and all, lion batteries are designed to hang around 3.7v under load so that's where I usually calculate ohm load at.


----------

